# Where are all the FFA pictures?



## bellyboy (Jan 6, 2006)

Why don't any of the FFA's post pics. Shy maybe?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

good question!

chippy will post chippygut pics if the FFAs post pics!


----------



## Laina (Jan 7, 2006)

*awaits more chipmunk pictures*


----------



## bellyboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Maybe I don't want to see FFA pictures. Now I know what I'm missing out on! It's time to move.


----------



## Laina (Jan 7, 2006)

bellyboy said:


> Maybe I don't want to see FFA pictures. Now I know what I'm missing out on! It's time to move.



Hehehe...don't move YET. It's cold out here in Massachusetts. Although, then I'd have someone to keep me warm...on second thought, I'll be selfish. By all means, move east!

=)


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

*sets self on fire* WHEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice photo there


----------



## Laina (Jan 7, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> Very nice photo there



Thanks, hun!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 7, 2006)

Big Phil wins "understatement of the year" award!


----------



## bellyboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Do I live in Phoenix? It's hot here all year round. It's the worst place for a big guy.


----------



## Laina (Jan 7, 2006)

Sasquatch! said:


> Big Phil wins "understatement of the year" award!


Awww...you're too sweet, hun.


----------



## Laina (Jan 7, 2006)

bellyboy said:


> Do I live in Phoenix? It's hot here all year round. It's the worst place for a big guy.


Seriously, though. It's freezing here. Actually, at the moment it's just barely above freezing. We have the heat on, with space heaters for my snake and birds (to augment the heating pad in the snake's case). I spend most of my free time baking and then bringing the stuff to work because at least having the oven on warms up the house. Gah! I hate being cold. (Which is bad, since I really, really want to see Alaska...hmm. I should rethink my relocation, perhaps. =P)

Come play! Hehehe.


----------



## bellyboy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have an uncle and some cousins who live in Boston. I'd rather be somewhere where it was cold than really hot. Cold weather gives girls more of an excuse to get close.


----------



## Laina (Jan 7, 2006)

bellyboy said:


> I have an uncle and some cousins who live in Boston. I'd rather be somewhere where it was cold than really hot. Cold weather gives girls more of an excuse to get close.


Because we need an excuse to get close to cuties like you? Silly boy!


----------



## bellyboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Are you a hard core goth kind of chick, you look it. It's pretty hot I've gotta say. And you like big guys on top of that. What an amazing catch that happens to be on the OTHER SIDE of the freaking country. Thank god for the internet or I wouldn't believe you existed. By the way....do you like music. If you do I could send you some of my stuff. I've got a band. We're called Ticket To Tokyo.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 8, 2006)

Obesus has a thread called the "Fabulous BHM Creativity Thread" where he's trying to collect all sorts of talent. You and your band might find a mesh in there, to boot!

--B.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 8, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> Very nice photo there



she has that innocent but i bet shes not look dont she


----------



## Goreki (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been wanting to do this for a while... yay for catalysts!





No throwing things at your moniter.


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 8, 2006)

Goreki said:


> I've been wanting to do this for a while... yay for catalysts!
> No throwing things at your moniter.



why would we be throwing things at the monitor


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 8, 2006)

Goreki said:


> I've been wanting to do this for a while... yay for catalysts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


w00t. I think this is now the "goth" thread.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 9, 2006)

And I'm back and I find a wonderful thread with beautiful FFA women. Hello ladies :smitten: I'll be posting soon, it's time to :eat1:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll have to post another later, but this is the only one I have available right now.


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 9, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'll have to post another later, but this is the only one I have available right now.



In the words of red riding hood "oh what big blue eyes you have!" ;o)


----------



## Laina (Jan 9, 2006)

bellyboy said:


> Are you a hard core goth kind of chick, you look it. It's pretty hot I've gotta say. And you like big guys on top of that. What an amazing catch that happens to be on the OTHER SIDE of the freaking country. Thank god for the internet or I wouldn't believe you existed. By the way....do you like music. If you do I could send you some of my stuff. I've got a band. We're called Ticket To Tokyo.



I wouldn't call myself a "hardcore" anything. I have goth clothes for Tuesday nights (Goth night at the local club), but I'm a jeans and t-shirt girl the rest of the time. (Having horses does that to you...fashion gives way to necessity.) And when I'm not in jeans...I'm playing with vintage--or vintage ripoff--clothes for photos. (Photographer booked, models lining up...we might even have a real live site soon!)

As for the band...definitely. I love new talent. =)


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 9, 2006)

Laina said:


> I'm playing with vintage--or vintage ripoff--clothes for photos. (Photographer booked, models lining up...we might even have a real live site soon!)



I am assuming these are BHM clothes and you are getting BHM models


----------



## Laina (Jan 9, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> I am assuming these are BHM clothes and you are getting BHM models



Hehehe. Don't I wish. Nope, pin-ups. I got roped into posing for a vintage pin-up site. (Kicking and screaming. No, really. Pleeeeeease don't make me buy super cute clothes, have my hair and makeup done, and preen in front of a camera!)


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 9, 2006)

Laina said:


> Hehehe. Don't I wish. Nope, pin-ups. I got roped into posing for a vintage pin-up site. (Kicking and screaming. No, really. Pleeeeeease don't make me buy super cute clothes, have my hair and makeup done, and preen in front of a camera!)



what what and you didn't post these pictures!!! I feel cheated


----------



## ruby (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm shy, but here's my picture. 

View attachment NoHead.jpg


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 9, 2006)

ruby said:


> I'm shy, but here's my picture.



awwwwwww don't be shy, we are all very friendly and won't bite (unless you want us too!).

Phil


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 9, 2006)

Ruby, you have a very nice body- any chance we could see even a bit of the face?


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 9, 2006)

WE are a bunch of very lucky fat boys I must say. What lovely ladies and willing to share thier pcitures with us.
Seems this ole fat boy is seriously in the wrong part of the world!

BTW, the only thing I wou;d throw at you would be me..and well that could end badly. It maight be fun..but would end ...tragically lol


----------



## Emma (Jan 9, 2006)

Laina is *so* hot.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jan 10, 2006)

Indeed!  

The cute clothes, well...can't argue there.

But no need to have your hair "done" or any makeup. Natural is best.


----------



## Kimbo (Jan 10, 2006)

:eat2: 

At the risk of restating what all the other BHM's here have said, I think all the ffas who have posted piccies here so far are absolutely gorgeous. 

A BIG thankyou to all of you !!!! hehe


----------



## agentsmith2 (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree the posted pics so far are very beautiful:wubu:


----------



## Laina (Jan 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Laina is *so* hot.



You have to say that! You're internet-married to me!


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 10, 2006)

Laina said:


> You have to say that! You're internet-married to me!



I am feeling sad now!! Why don't I have an internet wife!!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't worry about it Big-Phil I don't have one either. Also, an internet wife can break your heart like a real one can. Now an internet girlfriend that might be fun for awhile. LOL.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 11, 2006)

If you look at my avatar you'll see me as a redhead...I can't keep my hair just one color!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 11, 2006)

I guess I need to learn to resize pictures.


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 11, 2006)

love those blue eyes :shocked:


----------



## Tad (Jan 11, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I guess I need to learn to resize pictures.



It automatically sized itself OK for me. And frankly, even if I'd had to re-size it manually it would have been more than worth it--WOW you are cute!

-Ed


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 11, 2006)

now I'm blushing! lol

Thanks!

I figure I enjoy all the pics of you guys I'd share too!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 11, 2006)

:smitten: Wow.


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow is right!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 11, 2006)

Laina said:


> You have to say that! You're internet-married to me!




hey I wanted to be the flowerchippy at that wedding!!


----------



## Sanders (Jan 12, 2006)

ruby said:


> I'm shy, but here's my picture.


Great body, beautiful hair.


----------



## Laina (Jan 12, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> hey I wanted to be the flowerchippy at that wedding!!



We decided against attendants--I didn't want anyone running away with my beautiful bride!


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 12, 2006)

Laina said:


> We decided against attendants--I didn't want anyone running away with my beautiful bride!



Oh I just sent out my morning suit to be cleaned too..... I guess it is your lost, you'll miss seeing me with my top hat and tails now!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

i would have been distracted by the after wedding reception  dont worry


----------



## Big Ben SC (Jan 14, 2006)

This was a question I often wondered about as well.

That being said, very nice pics ladies. Very nice.


----------



## Emma (Jan 14, 2006)

Laina said:


> We decided against attendants--I didn't want anyone running away with my beautiful bride!



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Karebehr (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi all
Just wanted to say a big thanks to all the ladies who posted pics. What a beautiful bunch of ladies!! :smitten: We are very lucky to have you all on this form!

Take care
Karebehr


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you all lovely ladies for the pics! Now..the rest of you should jsut right in and share as well!!


----------



## Andromeda (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm hesitant to post a picture in ANY public forum....just paranoid, I guess. But if anyone is ever curious as to what I look like, I don't mind PMing a pic to them.


----------



## tankgirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmm.... well... okay. I suppose.
My lip's kinda fucked up in the pic... got decked by a drunk who wanted to cream another drunk and was TOO drunk to hit what he aimed at. 9.9
It's just a scar now though.
The cat on the left is Caesar, the one on the right is Brutus. I'd shrink the pic, but it'd look like hell- I tried. &#172;.&#172;

THAT'S ME.
Deal with it.
I'll get a newer pic... someday....

I dunno how this works, but there's a pic in this message somewhere. Heh.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jan 25, 2006)

I dunno if this will work..


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jan 25, 2006)

Well the link works I guess...i'll never get this right..*sigh*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, I'll be brave. 

View attachment 55643572613_330.jpg


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 27, 2006)

*sigh* For whatever reason, I can't post my picture on here!

It's in my profile though, if anyone is really curious.

*gulp* Trying to be brave!


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 27, 2006)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Ok, I'll be brave.


Very nice!


----------



## tankgirl (Jan 27, 2006)

blue_passion said:


> *sigh* For whatever reason, I can't post my picture on here!
> 
> It's in my profile though, if anyone is really curious.
> 
> *gulp* Trying to be brave!


 

Somewhere down below the reply box is a thingie that says something about managing attachments. That'd the one to click. But you gotta click reply, not use the quick reply, for what I say to be true for sure... Ehhh...
I was confused too. It's okay.


----------



## Alexandria (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, since some of the other girls were feeling kinda goth, I went for a gothy/punky picture someone snapped of me at a dress up party. 

Hooray for braveness! 

View attachment n166600182_15821.jpg


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 27, 2006)

hooray! thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 27, 2006)

Its nice to see some of the ladies post their pictures


----------



## Plumplin2005 (Jan 29, 2006)

FFA's come in all sizes and shapes. I happen to be of the extra large sized variety. I am an avowed big guy lover, have been since early childhood. I have a real attraction to big bellies on a guy but I also love the preverbial "moobs" (manboobs) and a nice back love handle. Since you were looking for pictures of FFA's I will send you a few of me. I know one big guy, known well on this list who knows how I feel about bellies! lol And you know who you are! :eat1: hmmmmmmm now all I need to do is figure out how to put on the pictures! 

Hope everyone had a BIG fattening weekend, and I hope to see more of you all in the future! 

Love and Chocolate brownie kisss--
Plumplin 

View attachment 2004-2005 478.jpg


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

i prefer to call em "manteats" myself


----------



## Plumplin2005 (Jan 29, 2006)

I am learning to do this posting, so bear with me. Here is a current face pic.

Plumplin 

View attachment ScreenShot171.jpg


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 29, 2006)

welcome to the board btw plumplin!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 1, 2006)

Gorgeous pics. Anything black is hot.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 1, 2006)

Laina said:


> Seriously, though. It's freezing here. Actually, at the moment it's just barely above freezing. We have the heat on, with space heaters for my snake and birds (to augment the heating pad in the snake's case). I spend most of my free time baking and then bringing the stuff to work because at least having the oven on warms up the house. Gah! I hate being cold. (Which is bad, since I really, really want to see Alaska...hmm. I should rethink my relocation, perhaps. =P)
> 
> Come play! Hehehe.



Laina,
You need to move out here to Seattle, not too cold in winter and not too hot in summer and absolutely no humidity. 
As a bonus, I've always dreamed of visiting Alaska and I'm much closer to that realization in this local!!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Feb 1, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Laina,
> You need to move out here to Seattle, not too cold in winter and not too hot in summer and absolutely no humidity.
> As a bonus, I've always dreamed of visiting Alaska and I'm much closer to that realization in this local!!




But bring a rain coat...seriously. It's been raining it seems liek forever this year. But maybe I should just shut up. We need more FFA's here in the gorgeous, perfect weather, everything is free and all are happy, no traffic..free parking...no crime....free beer city of Seattle. 





Psst...Sweet, think she bought it?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 1, 2006)

Jackoblangada said:


> But bring a rain coat...seriously. It's been raining it seems liek forever this year. But maybe I should just shut up. We need more FFA's here in the gorgeous, perfect weather, everything is free and all are happy, no traffic..free parking...no crime....free beer city of Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I certainly hopes so! But you'll have to fight me for her unless she likes two big guys lavishing attention on her. I'll share if you will


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's me, be kind!! I got brave because other people did it and got great reactions. Hope you like it!:blush:


----------



## fatkid420 (Jan 11, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> Here's me, be kind!! I got brave because other people did it and got great reactions. Hope you like it!:blush:



you look great! :wubu:


----------



## lemmink (Jan 11, 2007)

It took me ages to find anything that could even vaguely fit with the 'goth' scene. It's been wayyyy too long, I think...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 11, 2007)

bellyboy said:


> Why don't any of the FFA's post pics. Shy maybe?



*
CUM HERE BIG BOY* :kiss2:


----------



## Laina (Jan 11, 2007)

You want goth? I give you goth.


----------



## BBWBecky (Jan 11, 2007)

Hope you all like..if so give me a hollar at www.myspace.com/bbwbecky 

View attachment X-MAS.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jan 11, 2007)

Laina said:


> You want goth? I give you goth.



Dear lord, what is the shimmery eyemakeup you have on? I must know.


----------



## Laina (Jan 12, 2007)

tooz said:


> Dear lord, what is the shimmery eyemakeup you have on? I must know.



Ridiculously, I bought it from Avon (my mother used to sell the stuff). However(!), there are a couple of brands that still carry the incredibly shimmery stuff. The secret, I have learned is to buy roll-on shimmery eye make-up. Because it's liquid-y-ish, it holds the sparkle when regular powder just looks blah. If I can find any specific brands online, I'll hop back and post 'em for you!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2007)

Laina said:


> Ridiculously, I bought it from Avon (my mother used to sell the stuff). However(!), there are a couple of brands that still carry the incredibly shimmery stuff. The secret, I have learned is to buy roll-on shimmery eye make-up. Because it's liquid-y-ish, it holds the sparkle when regular powder just looks blah. If I can find any specific brands online, I'll hop back and post 'em for you!



Awesome. Actually, if you could throw any links found my way in a PM, that would be wonderful.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 5, 2009)

goreki, simply beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's Me from Halloween. I suppose it's sort of Gothish.





And Another




And a More Normal One.


----------



## escapist (Dec 15, 2009)

This thread is so old I can only say 2 words: "Simply Delicious"!


----------



## kilo riley (Dec 16, 2009)

IszyStone said:


> Here's Me from Halloween. I suppose it's sort of Gothish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me likey


----------



## Melian (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's an FFA pic for you:

Just posted in the fashion forum.

*too lazy to actually repost*


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Dec 16, 2009)

Melian said:


> Here's an FFA pic for you:
> 
> Just posted in the fashion forum.
> 
> *too lazy to actually repost*



Leather armour? Sounds...... fun


----------



## MaybeX (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, lots of great pics!


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 17, 2009)

Melian said:


> Here's an FFA pic for you:
> 
> Just posted in the fashion forum.
> 
> *too lazy to actually repost*



As terrible as I think the song is, the only think I could think at that was, "Mel's got that boom, boom, pow!"

Does that make me a terrible person by both musical and tasteful standards?


----------



## Melian (Dec 17, 2009)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Leather armour? Sounds...... fun



Oh it will be fun. I expect at least 3 clothing malfunctions when I wear it out for the first time 



WillSpark said:


> As terrible as I think the song is, the only think I could think at that was, "Mel's got that boom, boom, pow!"
> 
> Does that make me a terrible person by both musical and tasteful standards?



Yes.

Wait. Did I just insult myself? Haha.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 18, 2009)

I, for one, am glad some of these posts are being revived. people still seem to have things to say, and now I don't feel like I missed out on so many good conversations...


----------



## RJI (Dec 22, 2009)

This thread needs more FFA pictures....


----------



## MaxArden (Dec 23, 2009)

Uh huh, Very cute


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's another one! Yes, I love vampires, and thus I wear my fangs on any occasion. I'm trying to look fierce, I don't succeed.


----------



## escapist (Dec 26, 2009)

IszyStone said:


> "Yes, I love vampires"..



hehreh here thought I would give a little Vampire love:


----------



## JenFromOC (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow...this sure is an old thread...anyway, I'm the exact opposite of "shy" but my computer is a jerk and I'm unable to post pics....so, there ya go LOL


----------



## escapist (Dec 26, 2009)

Here IszyStone, I gave you my "Vampire Treatment", only I went for the "Underworld" version eyes. If any of you were wondering yeah, I spent a lot of time as a kid wanting to be an FX artist. I'm actually pretty good at it. Even when I'm just doing photoshop jobs. 

View attachment a09nrs_touch.jpg


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow...so many good looking women in here. If only they lived near me >.<


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 28, 2009)

escapist said:


> Here IszyStone, I gave you my "Vampire Treatment", only I went for the "Underworld" version eyes. If any of you were wondering yeah, I spent a lot of time as a kid wanting to be an FX artist. I'm actually pretty good at it. Even when I'm just doing photoshop jobs.




I lvoe it!!! This ROCKS soooo much!!! You ROCK so much!!! that is so cool :bow:


----------



## escapist (Dec 28, 2009)

IszyStone said:


> I lvoe it!!! This ROCKS soooo much!!! You ROCK so much!!! that is so cool :bow:



Your welcome  Yeah I did mine first just to get down what I was doing. The trick is just soft blended layers. Since nothing in the real world has solid colors I had to do the same with the eyes and the darkened "evil vampire" eyes. For yours I added some extra shadow to the cheeks to make them look more sunken, a bit of evil, and the cheekbones stand out more. If you have Photoshop I can give you the Original Layer file and you can see what I did. I saved each element in a Folder with the FX Layers sorted by each targeted area.


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 31, 2009)

escapist said:


> Your welcome  Yeah I did mine first just to get down what I was doing. The trick is just soft blended layers. Since nothing in the real world has solid colors I had to do the same with the eyes and the darkened "evil vampire" eyes. For yours I added some extra shadow to the cheeks to make them look more sunken, a bit of evil, and the cheekbones stand out more. If you have Photoshop I can give you the Original Layer file and you can see what I did. I saved each element in a Folder with the FX Layers sorted by each targeted area.




Thank You, but I don't have photo shop  and even if I did I'm not to tech savy, so I don't think I could understand any of your awesomeness. But it's still AWESOME.


----------



## veil (Jan 2, 2010)

lemmink said:


> It took me ages to find anything that could even vaguely fit with the 'goth' scene. It's been wayyyy too long, I think...



you are tres adorable.



Laina said:


> You want goth? I give you goth.



eeh you look like evil willow!!!



IszyStone said:


> Here's Me from Halloween. I suppose it's sort of Gothish.




you were brave enough to share your face, i think it's about time i do the same...






yeah, it's fuzzy. deal.


----------



## Melian (Jan 2, 2010)

That is a seriously hot photo, veil :bow:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jan 2, 2010)

veil said:


> you are tres adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are lovely!

(I might...might put a pic up tomorrow!) x


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> That is a seriously hot photo, veil :bow:



I must agree.....thats some serious hotness behind that 'veil'


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> That is a seriously hot photo, veil :bow:



Yeah ..thats like ..Whoa...

My older sister was built like you and I still kick her for not taking monetary ...***cough.. Playboy..cough..cough** advantage of her assets....yes..Kim Kardashian's mom is my IDOL...lol..


----------



## djudex (Jan 2, 2010)

veil said:


> yeah, it's fuzzy. deal.



I think we can definitely deal with the fuzziness. :smitten:


----------



## escapist (Jan 2, 2010)

veil said:


>



Can we just pretend I'm putting in some witty comment that copensates for how totally blown over I am from physical attraction?  :smitten: :wubu: :blush: :happy:


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 2, 2010)

veil said:


>



How do you feel about marrying strange men you meet on the internet?


----------



## escapist (Jan 2, 2010)

escapist said:


> Can we just pretend I'm putting in some witty comment that copensates for how totally blown over I am from physical attraction?  :smitten: :wubu: :blush: :happy:



Man I was so flustered I couldn't even spell "compensates"


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 3, 2010)

veil said:


> you are tres adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, now I'm really glad that there're several video editing jobs in the Boston area.


----------



## RJI (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn Veil you are stunning! 
Single?


----------



## escapist (Jan 5, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> You are lovely!
> 
> (I might...might put a pic up tomorrow!) x



Ding, Ding, Ding, Time Passed, time to Post your pic. :happy:


----------



## IszyStone (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a new one. Taken just a few minutes ago.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm new around here, so I'm gonna post a few pics. :blush:






Recent one from Christmas






Last year on St. Patty's Day






This summer in Berlin


----------



## RJI (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome, your man is a lucky guy.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 7, 2010)

RJI said:


> Welcome, your man is a lucky guy.



Thank you. :happy:


----------



## MaxArden (Jan 7, 2010)

redheads...*sigh*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 8, 2010)

veil said:


> you are tres adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course we can all agree the picture is wonderful, but I personally like the one with the thumbs up and the Super awesome smile. My kind of pictures


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 8, 2010)

wow Veil, you are adorable!!!!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jan 8, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Here's a new one. Taken just a few minutes ago.



Is it wrong of me to say that I'd happily take instruction from you're t-shirt?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 8, 2010)

Oooh we has some beautiful ladies here 

Not the most wonderful of photos, but...


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 8, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> I'm new around here, so I'm gonna post a few pics. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to Dimensions! Its always nice to see more ffa's around here...especially pretty ones like you! 

oh and kinkykitten:I'm not usually into the goth thing or piercings or whatnot...but you're definitely an exeption to the norm. Gorgeous, I say! Gorgeous!:bow:


----------



## Horseman (Jan 8, 2010)

I think it's only appropriate to respond to this photo with the two words that first popped into my mind upon seeing it.

HOLY SHIT!

I shall now return to my normal, composed demeanor.

-- Glenn



veil said:


> you were brave enough to share your face, i think it's about time i do the same...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Jan 16, 2010)

New pic from new years 

View attachment 100_2116.jpg


----------



## Eshadowgirl (Jan 16, 2010)

*Im still tryin to figure this out..heres a few of me..Nothin special. ..just me.* 

View attachment me2.jpg


View attachment NYE4.JPG


View attachment 8-5-09a.JPG


----------



## Kazak (Jan 16, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Here's a new one. Taken just a few minutes ago.



I've never ben to Hawaii but NOW I see why evryone says its so beautiful there.


----------



## matt uk (Jan 21, 2010)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some seriously hot sexy ladies on here. didnt know you all existed. phew need a lie down now.


----------



## RJI (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking good ladies, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tad (Jan 22, 2010)

Eshadowgirl said:


> *Im still tryin to figure this out..heres a few of me..Nothin special. ..just me.*



I'd say 'just you' is plenty special! Also great to see some of the BBW-FFA posting pics on this board too  I know you (generic 'you') could equally post those pics on some of the other boards, but I think some of the guys on this board tend not to look at the rest of the site so much, so it is nice to see faces here too


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 22, 2010)

I think its time for some self portraits of Rabbit
1) Me in my crappy apartment/dorm with my lime green bedsheets
2)Before going to the bar on NYE
3) After my gay husband gave me a Lady Gaga makeover! 

View attachment jen1resize.jpg


View attachment jen2resized.jpg


View attachment jenresized3.jpg


----------



## djudex (Jan 22, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I think its time for some self portraits of Rabbit



Hey, how you doin' gorgeous? :batting:


----------



## escapist (Jan 23, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I think its time for some self portraits of Rabbit
> 1) Me in my crappy apartment/dorm with my lime green bedsheets
> 2)Before going to the bar on NYE
> 3) After my gay husband gave me a Lady Gaga makeover!



If I said what I really think I would just get moderated. So, I'll just try, "Grrrrrrrr". :blush:


----------



## Melian (Jan 23, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I think its time for some self portraits of Rabbit
> 1) Me in my crappy apartment/dorm with my lime green bedsheets
> 2)Before going to the bar on NYE
> 3) After my gay husband gave me a Lady Gaga makeover!



Love them. You're such a cute rabbit :wubu:

I've got a "going to the bar" pic, too. Actually, I'm still drunk from going to that bar....lol.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 23, 2010)

I haven't posted a picture in over a year... I think.

So here's a nice recent one.






Pardon the size of the picture... and that goofy piece of hair that's totally in the middle of my face.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> I've got a "going to the bar" pic, too. Actually, I'm still drunk from going to that bar....lol.



I want your outfit. Like, that friggin' corset is gorgeous! 
Of course, the beautiful girl wearing it might be why it looks so cool. 
*wink wink*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 23, 2010)

Why was every other FFA born with straight shiney hair except me?

No fairsies.

Melian and Mary you girls look stunning.


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 23, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Why was every other FFA born with straight shiney hair except me?
> 
> No. I practically have an afro.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Jan 23, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I haven't posted a picture in over a year... I think.
> 
> So here's a nice recent one.
> 
> ...



quite the deviant smile you have there m'lady


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice pictures, ladies!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 24, 2010)

Geez, I don't get one for 2 days and we get almost three posts in a row of sexyliciousness? 

I love the braids, Rabbit. Something great about old-fashioned briads. I'm not sure what, though. Beauteous.

Mel, awesome corset. Ravishing.

And Mary, well, you're just hot. I can't say much more. Hawtness!


----------



## escapist (Jan 24, 2010)

Melian said:


> Love them. You're such a cute rabbit :wubu:
> 
> I've got a "going to the bar" pic, too. Actually, I'm still drunk from going to that bar....lol.



GGGGGGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2010)

hahahahaha...I mentioned to Escapist that Melian posted a hot pic in a corset and he logged out of W.O.W. at warp speed...hahahaha

I have to remember to dangle that carrot for future uses.

....

LoveBHMS and SanDiega I too rock the fro from time to time.

.....

Rabbitslove's I love the Lady Gaga impression


Carry on FFA's


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2010)

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> New pic from new years



You look so cute and sweet I just want to corrupt you and bring you to the dark side ..muhahahah **cough** hahaha


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 24, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I haven't posted a picture in over a year... I think.
> 
> So here's a nice recent one.
> 
> ...



drooooool

you and Melian are both spry little pixies of sexiness

:bow: We're not worthy


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 24, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I think its time for some self portraits of Rabbit
> 1) Me in my crappy apartment/dorm with my lime green bedsheets
> 2)Before going to the bar on NYE
> 3) After my gay husband gave me a Lady Gaga makeover!



Wow you are gorgeous!

You need to post pics more frequently.

I'm a sucker for the brunettes :wubu:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 24, 2010)

*sigh* Such beautiful women...


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 25, 2010)

Rabbit, Melian, you two are so damn beautiful. I am pretty sure I'd be the happiest dude in the world to have either one of you hanging on my arm.


----------



## IszyStone (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's more me. What can I say, I like posting pics.


----------



## Tad (Jan 25, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Here's more me. What can I say, I like posting pics.



I'm pretty sure that I'm not the only one who likes that you like posting pics  Anyway, just responding to say that in that second pic, it totally looks like you are exposing your neck for it to be bitten


----------



## Melian (Jan 25, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I want your outfit. Like, that friggin' corset is gorgeous!
> Of course, the beautiful girl wearing it might be why it looks so cool.
> *wink wink*



You know, I would LOVE to dress you up in some of my cyber gear and go partying. If you're ever in T.O.....



LoveBHMS said:


> Why was every other FFA born with straight shiney hair except me?
> 
> No fairsies.
> 
> Melian and Mary you girls look stunning.



It's really a trade-off - my hair is straight and has a decent shine, BUT if I try to make it do anything other than what you see it doing in that pic, it results in epic fail. Besides, you have great hair, so no complaining 




chicken legs said:


> hahahahaha...I mentioned to Escapist that Melian posted a hot pic in a corset and he logged out of W.O.W. at warp speed...hahahaha
> 
> I have to remember to dangle that carrot for future uses.



Ahahahahahaha....and what would he do if YOU posted a hot corset pic? Would furniture break?



BigChaz said:


> Rabbit, Melian, you two are so damn beautiful. I am pretty sure I'd be the happiest dude in the world to have either one of you hanging on my arm.



:wubu: How about both? I don't tend to get jealous.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 25, 2010)

Melian said:


> You know, I would LOVE to dress you up in some of my cyber gear and go partying. If you're ever in T.O.....




Beware! I might just show up at your door ready to get a make-over and party. xP


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahw god :blush:

.........

:doh:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

hi stranger


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread is relevant to my interests :eat2:


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 25, 2010)

Stranger? where? 
Just been away a while !


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome thread! All the ladies that posted are B. EU. T. FULL!



Melian said:


> I've got a "going to the bar" pic, too. Actually, I'm still drunk from going to that bar....lol.



Don't mind me......

::drools uncontrollably::


----------



## escapist (Jan 25, 2010)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> ::drools uncontrollably::




Well it would be kind of weird if you were drooling controllably    :happy:


----------



## djudex (Jan 25, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Here's more me. What can I say, I like posting pics.



You have some seriously sensual lips there lady


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Jan 25, 2010)

escapist said:


> Well it would be kind of weird if you were drooling controllably    :happy:



::snicker::

Touche!


----------



## phoenix92901 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've always preferred men with meat on their bones (potatoes and gravy are an absolute plus!!) Now I count myself very lucky to be dating my best friend who happens to be the sexiest BHM in my opinion.  

View attachment florida.jpg


----------



## veil (Jan 29, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I think its time for some self portraits of Rabbit
> 1) Me in my crappy apartment/dorm with my lime green bedsheets
> 2)Before going to the bar on NYE
> 3) After my gay husband gave me a Lady Gaga makeover!



you look amazingly cool. hie thee hence to Massachusetts where we shall get gay married and keep a harem of gorgeous fat dudes.

well, you can keep 'em really, i'm taken but i figure having the eye candy around would be nice.


----------



## RJI (Jan 29, 2010)

veil said:


> you look amazingly cool. hie thee hence to Massachusetts where we shall get gay married and keep a harem of gorgeous fat dudes.
> 
> well, you can keep 'em really, i'm taken but i figure having the eye candy around would be nice.




Where can i get an application for the rabbit/veil harem ?


----------



## djudex (Jan 29, 2010)

RJI said:


> Where can i get an application for the rabbit/veil harem ?



Srsly! :bow::wubu::bow::wubu:


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Jan 29, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> You look so cute and sweet I just want to corrupt you and bring you to the dark side ..muhahahah **cough** hahaha



Haha thank you Legs but, i'll never join the darkside even if they do have cookies


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 31, 2010)

holy crap...

not sure what else i can say, lol.


----------



## IszyStone (Feb 3, 2010)

Tad said:


> I'm pretty sure that I'm not the only one who likes that you like posting pics  Anyway, just responding to say that in that second pic, it totally looks like you are exposing your neck for it to be bitten



Aww, thank you! Are you offering a bite ?


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Aww, thank you! Are you offering a bite ?



 No....for one I have only one person on whom I should nibble, and for two...I have no fangs! (seriously, my top eye teeth came in sideways, and had to be taken out through surgery) I can't see properly enjoying a bite that didn't have fangs


----------



## IszyStone (Feb 9, 2010)

Me and my girl. She likes me so I guess she's an ffa too. :happy:


----------



## IszyStone (Feb 11, 2010)

You've seen me vampire. You've seen me normal. But have you seen me Na'vi. (I just finished this and I love it (na'vi are the new sexy thing to me) so I wanted to share it. Since I'm already posting my heart out on here. )


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 12, 2010)

God damn somebody rep that for me please! Iz, that is freaking amazing. I wish I could rep it myself.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 12, 2010)

It's called photoshop. XD


----------



## BubbleButtBoy (Feb 12, 2010)

kinkykitten said:


>




Metal detectors must be hell for you.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 13, 2010)

siren_ said:


> It's called photoshop. XD



I'm fully aware of that and it is still very freaking awesome.


----------

